# Keeping two Roos?



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

Hi, I have ameraucanas I got in mid-May. At this point there are definitely some roosters. I have read that with this breed, if roosters have been raised together they tend to get along better and so you can sometimes have more than one in your flock. I am just wondering if anyone has experience with having more than one rooster together and what your experience was. I do realize that it is also dependent on the personality of the individual birds, but it's nice to hear first hand experience. Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, its possible. I had three males living with my flock the past year. But my guys are all older so the young bird hormones are not raging as wildly. I currently have two boys living together in a pen.

Many show breeders keep their males in one pen until breeding season.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I have 7 breeding age roosters living together. The trick is to have enough hens to go round and cull ones that refuse to share their space.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

currently i have 2 roos becoming "men" and one real young roo. the young one gets pretty worked if i dont isolate him... the other two get along. one is an EE the other an orpington. the orpingtons name is the duke of errl, and he already runs the roost and yard. 
he reminds me of a wild turkey how he strums his wings and struts around.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have six and three of those were given to me. They get along fine as long as everyone keeps their place.


----------



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experiences with roosters. It's very helpful to hear about how's it's worked out for others.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We're not saying its always possible but it is more often than you would think.


----------



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

Yes, I realize that. It will depend on the birds personalities and behaviour. So far none have been particularly aggressive, but they are still young, I will see how it goes as the mature.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

if 2 cockerels grow up together it can work out fine

i had a problem only after i took one of my buff orpington roosters to class for a project i had (the rooster got loose in the classroom) 

when i returned with the "school rooster" the 2 got into it BAD

one lost the fight & his comb was all torn up & bloody

my wife applied lots of bluekote but we could never keep the 2 roosters together 

after that. so we ate the looser a few weeks later


----------



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experience piglett!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Farm_mom said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience piglett!


can we get a picture of the cockerels?


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

I have two that never fight well that I have seen, but also raised together, one is more dominant but it's never more then a single peck,


----------



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

piglett said:


> can we get a picture of the cockerels?


I will try to post some soon! I will be culling some of the roosters as I currently have too many from the straight run chicks. I will indicate who I am thinking about keeping.


----------



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

morgan320i said:


> I have two that never fight well that I have seen, but also raised together, one is more dominant but it's never more then a single peck,


Thanks! I have one that seems to be dominant, he crows all day


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Farm_mom said:


> Thanks! I have one that seems to be dominant, he crows all day


i like to process the ones that crow too much


----------



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

piglett said:


> i like to process the ones that crow too much


Haha! I don't mind the crowing but that guy is scheduled to be dinner, he has yellow legs which are unacceptable on an ameraucana! Oh and I got the roo pictures posted, I created a new thread.


----------

